# Best place to buy chicks?



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Where is the best place to buy chicks online?


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

I vote meyer hatchery there the cheapest in my opinion


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Are they in stock of chicks now?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I thought Myers had a good selection too. Carter's legacy is another. I heard some bad stuff about Mypetchicken. Google hatchery.


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

Kokoschicks said:


> Are they in stock of chicks now?


Carter's won't have chicks until January. Www.carterslegacyfarms.com


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm not sure of the best. But, when I was looking for our silkie. No place had any in stock anywhere.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Meyer has chicks ready the bantams are probally getting low meyerhatchery.com


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Meyers, Murray McMurray, ideal, Carter's Legacy... There are several more, pick up a chickens magazine at the store and look through the ads, request a free catalog. They all offer a free catalog and you can shop that way.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

After months of chicken research, it depends on what kind of chickens you want, how many you want to order, and availability. Some online chicken hatcheries have a minimum of 25; where some have a minimum of 3. Some hatcheries have catalogs like Cogburn said, I am currently waiting for some in the mail. Look around at different online sources and find out their breeds and minimum order. Best time to order is spring..

*Best resources for chickens*:
classified ads 
craigs list
county fairs
clubs
newsletters
catalogs
poultry mail order
local hatcheries
feed stores
bulletin boards 
also look here..http://www.chickenforum.com/f11/where-do-you-get-your-chickens-816/


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

BB, were you like a reference librarian in a former life? You are amazing - consistently amazing! 

XXX


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I am an information junkie and love learning new things. I grew up with my Grandmother taking me to the Huge old libraries in Boston. Going to the library is fun for me, so much knowlege. The library where I live now is so tiny. They have to order books for me. My hold list is huge. I love to read. And I am good at research.  I don't know about amazing, but I do sparkle sometimes!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Trust me, amazing is in the description! I'm a bookie too! I share your love of libraries.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I purchased mine chicks from Cackle Hatchery. They came highly recommended by my local farmer feed and seed. I order 25 chicks earlier this year and only lost one, all the rest were healthy and happy till "the day" as we call it. But I have my special darlings also from Cackle Hatchery. I have three New Hampshire Red hens and one White Jersey Giant cockerel . And for being such an enormous rooster he is very sweet and loving.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Just saw a bunch of Jersey Giants at the poultry show. God they are big. Someday....


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah I know. That's why I love them so much. Lots of bird to snuggle! Their pretty smart too.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, all chickens are smart. People don't give them enough credit.


----------

